
Anti-Uber gang grows: China’s Didi in $100m funding for Brazilian startup - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/didi-brazil-99-funding
======
automatwon
"Anti-uber gang"? How does the article not mention that Uber owns shares of
Didi as a result of the truce in 2016? And that their CEOs are on each other's
board.

